# Plastisol "soft-hand" feel



## kezira (Jan 13, 2007)

Just learning about screen printing... I was told by a printer that there is Plastisol technique that uses an additive agent to make if feel soft like water-based printing. Does anyone know about that? If so, could anyone recommend vendors in LA, CA?
Thanks.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Does it really make it as soft as WB ink?
I'd like to hear yes!
{ Im not sure myself}


----------



## kezira (Jan 13, 2007)

ffokazak said:


> Does it really make it as soft as WB ink?
> I'd like to hear yes!
> { Im not sure myself}


"Supposedly as soft as WB; will be visiting their shop on Monday. I just think that it's bizarre that they're the only one offering this out of the 10 different printers that i've called. Thus, curious if anyone else knows about it and if it really is worth it.


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

depending on the brand of ink your using, there additves to give the ink a soft hand feel...its usually called reducer or soft hand... you need to cut the ink down alot and remember its going to reduce the opacity of the ink...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think you can get a softer hand by using a "discharge" underbase as well.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yep, true that additive reduces the opacity of the ink drastically, not as soft as the WB, white will look like an off white oatmeal color...I can't remember the name of the additive, my screenprinter told me about it when I visited his factory...


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Chino based plastisol is another way to get an incredible hand. As soft or softer than WB.

We print with it and LOVE it!


----------



## titerewear (Jan 9, 2007)

I get soft hand feel by placing a blank plastisol transfer sheet on the print and iron it for 10 seconds. The excess ink goes to the sheet, and the print feels good. I dont recommend it for large jobs but for a few shirts is ok


----------

